# info on jack howard bow



## maberube (Jun 24, 2011)

I finally retrieved my jack howard bow after not shooting for about 35 years and need info on the brace height and string length. my bow reads 51# and is no e 283. I believe it to be a gamemaster. Decal on the limb says jackhoward hunting. Any info would be appreciated. When I bought the bow I received the bowhunters catalog with it but no info as to what I have now forgetten for string and brace height maberube


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## sherekhan420 (Jun 25, 2011)

welcome and i believe brace height is related to the limbs it isnt adjustable without completely changing the limbs or cam, either way u posted wrong section.


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

maberrube.





















Maybe try in the Traditional section for some answers.


----------



## arrow flinger (Aug 3, 2007)

Welcome! Not sure about your bow...if it is a tradtitional bow then repost your question in the traditional forum.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## 12RingKing (Jun 22, 2009)

Welcome to AT! I would check with the traditional shooters in their forum. I bet they would be able to help you out. We have a TON of knowledgeable people here!


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------

